# Where did the mayor story come from anyway?



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2010)

I just thought of a problem with this concept:  you can have four people in town.  There can't be four mayors of the same town!


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

JEREMY SAVED THE DAY!!!

unless you have four different towns.

I still dont like the rumour D: <

And all you'd get to do if paperwork in the town hall!! D=


----------



## Superbiobugy (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, they say we don't much information....sooo..who says there's four people? All I've seen is like eight pics. From the looks, it has to be one per game card, which could be good and bad. Course you lose the other three people, but without their files, Nintendo could add more to the game.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2010)

If we don't know much, how do we know about being mayor?  Did Nintendo say that or is it a rumor?


----------



## muffun (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> If we don't know much, how do we know about being mayor?  Did Nintendo say that or is it a rumor?


It's a rumor. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Superbiobugy (Jun 18, 2010)

That's about all we know,


       "Details are scarce at the moment but we can confirm that you'll be playing as the mayor of your town. With the help of the townsfolk and 'one eager secretary' it'll be your job to make the town a better place to live."

Tada, Nintendo's own magazine, and E3

http://www.officialnintendomagazine.co.uk/article.php?id=17921


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

D:

Excitement -10


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 18, 2010)

Superbiobugy said:
			
		

> That's about all we know,
> 
> 
> "Details are scarce at the moment but we can confirm that you'll be playing as the mayor of your town. With the help of the townsfolk and 'one eager secretary' it'll be your job to make the town a better place to live."
> ...


If that's true, then I'm going to make a law where you have to have at least one Gyroid in your house.


----------



## Superbiobugy (Jun 18, 2010)

less excited? I think this will be pretty good. It will add more things to do, and keep you playing, maybe a kinda story/plot, more features can be added since there doesn't need to be large memory pieces for the other three people, and hopefully more stuff like the fountain, windmill, so on, in city folk.  

Least that's how i'm looking at it and what I'm looking forward to.

edit: 





> If that's true, then I'm going to make a law where you have to have at least one Gyroid in your house.


Agreed! Gyroids are awsome.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

Superbiobugy said:
			
		

> less excited? I think this will be pretty good. It will add more things to do, and keep you playing, maybe a kinda story/plot, more features can be added since there doesn't need to be large memory pieces for the other three people, and hopefully more stuff like the fountain, windmill, so on, in city folk.
> 
> Least that's how i'm looking at it and what I'm looking forward to.


The point of animal crossing being there's nothing you have to do.

Now we have work =[


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 18 2010, 02:59:55 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put taxes at 90%.  All of it goes to you.  :evillaugh:


----------



## Superbiobugy (Jun 18, 2010)

I doubt they'll make it work, just like a glorified city folk town fund with the upgrades, maybe having to fix a trivial problem here or there.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

Superbiobugy said:
			
		

> I doubt they'll make it work, just like a glorified city folk town fund with the upgrades, maybe having to fix a trivial problem here or there.


Maybe being constantly schmoozed by the animals and being afraid to hit them with a net incase they revolt!


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) I'll order my animal slaves to build a statue of me.
2) I'll make unnecessary laws.
3) I'll start an empire, called Gyroidia.
4) I'll conquer the nearest towns and enlarge build up my empire.
5) Conquer Russia.
6) I'll heavily tax the rich people.
7) Place my offspring in charge of different regions of the empire.
8) I forgot to say this, arrest Redd.
9) Eat a chocolate bar.
10) Make even more unnecessary laws.
11) Retire from emperor-dom.
12) Crown my eldest child.
13) Die.
14) Watch from heaven as my empire dies.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh yeah... A small story mode would be nice.
I don't mean a full on story mode, but a series of events that take place, and when you finish story mode you get the credits, and some super cool item, but you still get to play freely.


----------



## Superbiobugy (Jun 18, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah... A small story mode would be nice.
> I don't mean a full on story mode, but a series of events that take place, and when you finish story mode you get the credits, and some super cool item, but you still get to play freely.


That's what i'm hoping for and thinking they're going to do


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 18, 2010)

Superbiobugy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so too, it would be cool so that after working for nooks it wasn't just plant,dig,plant,dig,sell,shake,music,plant dig.


----------



## D1llon (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah since there can't be four mayors then I guess there will only be one character


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> Yeah since there can't be four mayors then I guess there will only be one character


And 4 towns. (or maybe more??)


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wasn't Rockman! the first to post this??? If he was ask him...


----------



## Superbiobugy (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't think they could fit four towns onto the card, one is a lot, let alone the other three. but honestly, one wont be bad. Don't know about the rest of you, but I only had one person I used on WW.  I saw no point to the four. So I'd much rather take one file, with a bunch of extra features and all that, than a four character game like the older versions.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

Superbiobugy said:
			
		

> I don't think they could fit four towns onto the card, one is a lot, let alone the other three. but honestly, one wont be bad. Don't know about the rest of you, but I only had one person I used on WW.  I saw no point to the four. So I'd much rather take one file, with a bunch of extra features and all that, than a four character game like the older versions.


well considering the 3ds cards can hold upto 2 GB its not that impossible...


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2010)

Most videogames have room for more than one game.  I don't think they would limit it to one person.


----------



## Superbiobugy (Jun 18, 2010)

Still, that's kinda pointless. Besides, They're a company. Why make it able for multiple people per card when you can make it one per and sell more copies.  Plus i'm sure much of that memory has to be devoted to the 3D since it requires multiple shots.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 18, 2010)

I would hate to be mayor.

=/


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> I would hate to be mayor.
> 
> =/


Exactly, I dont want responsibility in my virtual town!


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, all I want to do is chill in my house and talk to neighbors.

Making laws, or whatever else a mayor does would be boring D:


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont forget PAPERWORK =D


----------



## D1llon (Jun 18, 2010)

I think by Mayor they mean the design of your town. Like in one picture there is a bench and lamppost in the town. Kinda like the Sims


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 18, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2010)

My guess on "eager secretary" is...Pelly.
Or..not.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah... A small story mode would be nice.
> I don't mean a full on story mode, but a series of events that take place, and when you finish story mode you get the credits, and some super cool item, but you still get to play freely.


Yes. I would like that, too.

Also with the Mayor thing. half of my wants it not to be true - Since I liked Tortimor and he was nice to see waddling around on holidays and events. But the other half of me wants it to be true, 'cause if it is true you would get new features and stuff.


----------



## Shuness (Jun 19, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like there to still be a Mayor (that's not you) but, maybe Tortimer (or however you spell it) is getting a bit old. Maybe a younger mayor? Another human as mayor?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 19, 2010)

There should be three potential mayors:
You
Tortimer (Starting one)
and someone else
and every year or so there'd be an election, and the animals in town would vote on who they want, and the town would change depending on that.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 19, 2010)

Maybe Tortimer dies.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 19, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Maybe Tortimer dies.


He's gonna retire or there'll be no mention of him at all.


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 19, 2010)

But if he is gone who will give u all that stuff like the party poppers and all the other holiday events. and greet u when u come to town.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> My guess on "eager secretary" is...Pelly.
> Or..not.


Or maybe an entirely new character.

@Everyone questioning how you'd be able to have 4 mayors, i'd assume the other 3 are just normal villagers, or that the other three might have a special position too. OR Maybe Nintendo would be crazy enough to make four mayors :O


----------



## Wish (Jun 19, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off Topic:
You're back! 8D


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kiiiinda, maybe for a little bit, we'll see how it goes


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 25, 2010)

If that's true. I better start the Animals Democracy Party


----------



## DustyBentley (Jun 25, 2010)

I like the idea of having to work to become mayor with maybe a very loose plot, and that as the ending, like others have said, and then maybe the gameplay changes with new features with your power as mayor... As long as they keep the "do whatever you want, whenever you want" at your own pace, I might be into that. Like, the game won't bug you to become mayor if you don't want to, I suppose.

I was kind of in a fluffle about it at first, but I'm warming to the possibilities. How it actually comes out, though, remains to be seen...


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh! I never thought of it that way. Is the whole "become-a-mayor-thing" just a rumour? I've heard from some people that it's official. :gyroidconfused:


----------

